# Girlie Shopping



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I think it is time that us girlies should indulge ourselves with a little retail therapy.

When ? - sometime after the middle of September would be a good time for me.

Where ? - possibly Swindon but open to suggestions.

Who ? - anyone who enjoys shopping or will carry our shopping bags

;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've been thinking about this for a few weeks and thought that Birmingham City Centre would be good and as easily accessible for north, south and in deed, Wales.

Excellent shopping there with a new shopping centre opening at the beginning of September ( the old Bull Ring area).

It'll prob take all day to shop round Birmingham properly and if anyone or everyone is "up for it" we could stay over night and explore the eateries round the Gas St Basin, Broad St Area then on Sunday take a drive out together and disperse mid afternoon after lunch. Â

What y'all think?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Driving and dinner sounds good 
shopping: I *hate* it :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Excellent shopping there with a new shopping centre opening at the beginning of September ( the old Bull Ring area).


Good idea for a change of shopping venue but an overnighter maybe a problem for me. Would know closer to the time but could still come up for the day.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well sounds great! I like shopping AND overnighters AND driving so would prob be there for the whole thing...

27/28 Sept is a kid free weekend for me - can you guys do?

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Great Louise!

I thought maybe a drive to Stratford on Avon on the Sunday, great drive AND pose value 8).

Lets hope the sun shines, we could stop for delicous home made ice creams at Henley in Arden on the way to Stratford ( Rum and raisin for me!).

Paula, so that we'd not accused of being sexist here, would you like to change the title thread to invite all.

The more the merrier. Shopping, drinking, eating, hooning is, I beleive, enjoyed by both sexes! Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will have to wait what dates Abt offer for the visit


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

If it's September count me in :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this going to be boys and gilrs meeting now? Will you make us feel welcome? Â


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Hurrah! Â Sounds like a plan Â ;D ;D

I don't like the sound of parking ROO and friends in Birmingham though, but I have a plan; Â I currently manage a secure site on the outskirts 2-3 miles from town and I am responsible for the security contract in the high security car park, so we could all park there for free of course and get the train one-stop into new street, Â also know a few nice hotels too at Â£Â£ ;D Â Â£Â£ prices!

September mid, preferably when Southampton are playing at home ( 13th / 27th ) Otherwise whenever anyway!

With Lou's plans, Â 27th looks good, (I am kid free too  ) even though its ages to wait ( maybe we can do a little get together in between) Â It will be great to see you KATH too!! 

AND OF COURSE - boys are invited, who else is going to carry the shopping bags / buy the beer later....... and those boys with shopaholic girlfriends/wives/boyfriends etc THE MORE THE MERRIER?!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Driving and dinner sounds good Â
> shopping: I *hate* it Â :-/


Daniella?? !!

Do you REALLY hate shopping??!!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool!!!!! ;D

I was only thinking to myself the other day, "I wonder when there will be a girlies meet" and low and behold there is one!!

I should be up for this. 

There is a good carpark that i use regularly and have never had any problems with, oh, and its cheap, about Â£4 for 12hours. And its on the main road with all the drinking establishments on ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yippee!!

I will do a new thread without the girlee bit!


----------

